# Show me your HOTTness!



## Pink_minx (Oct 30, 2005)

*Heres some pics of me TRYING to pose lol show me some of your sexy pictures! Here are mine:*





























*My cute cousin and I making faces*








*MWAH!*


----------



## user4 (Oct 30, 2005)

look at them teeny tiny skirts... i wish i could pull those off!!! im jealous


----------



## V2LUCKY (Oct 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_look at them teeny tiny skirts... i wish i could pull those off!!! im jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
2nd that! My thunder thighs would bulge outta those.


----------



## Midgard (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow, you look amazing on these pics! And I love the pic with your little cousin


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 31, 2005)

wow!! this is gonna sound really pervy- but i'm not a pervert trust me, but.. your legs are mighty fine girl!! how tall are you?? you look really tall and also you are so pretty!!


----------



## Pink_minx (Oct 31, 2005)

Im like 5'2 not that tall.  But yeah thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## Gabrielle (Oct 31, 2005)

You look a LOT taller than 5'2"! You're really pretty though.


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 31, 2005)

5'2- no way!! i'm that tall and no way am i as tall as that!


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 1, 2005)

Am I the only one posting pics of myself!? common girls hehe.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 2, 2005)

So, here's me.


----------



## user3 (Nov 2, 2005)

Sorry Pink_Minx after seeing your smokin' hotness I am bit camera shy right now.

Dang girl you are freaking sexxxxxxxxxxxyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## user3 (Nov 2, 2005)

Corv's Queen your pic really has me wondering what is under that top! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sorry for being a bit of a perv! But it's true the more you hide the more the mind wonders!


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_Corv's Queen your pic really has me wondering what is under that top! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sorry for being a bit of a perv! But it's true the more you hide the more the mind wonders!_

 
LOL you silly...Corv's Queen your picture is pretty its a classic I like that pose.  If I do a pose like that I would look corny hehe.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_minx* 
_LOL you silly...Corv's Queen your picture is pretty its a classic I like that pose.  If I do a pose like that I would look corny hehe._

 
Thank you.

I actually took the photo myself while laying in the middle of the living room floor.


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_Thank you.

I actually took the photo myself while laying in the middle of the living room floor._

 
Well thats pretty good.  The first pic of me I took myself and the rest I had my little brother do it lol.  He was whinning the whole time and Im like common just a few more shots! but anyways its hard taking good pics of yourself when no one is helping hehe.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 6, 2005)

you're both gorgeous!!

and i must agree that pink minx, you look alot taller than 5'2" haha :]


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 11, 2005)

well thats because I wore a 3 inch platform hehe.


----------



## xbabygirl (Nov 11, 2005)

you have really pretty legs =].


----------



## stacey (Nov 12, 2005)

i wish i had a body like that.. but after 2 kids i don't think i'll be able to pull that off.


----------



## stacey (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## ourhiddenromance (Nov 12, 2005)

oh, and this has to be the sexiest picture ever!


----------



## stacey (Nov 12, 2005)

val dizzle! your baby picture is SSSEEEXXXXYYYYY!!!!!! haha


----------



## Becki (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow Pink_Minx you are gorgeous!


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ourhiddenromance* 
_










oh, and this has to be the sexiest picture ever!




_

 
so pretty! I like the last pic its cute hehe I had one of me with a Princess Jasmine costume.  STACEY I cant see your pics. :/


----------



## stacey (Nov 13, 2005)

mypicgallery is being stupid. i fixed it.


----------



## Pei (Nov 13, 2005)

Stacey, u're waaaaaay too hot! There's really "something" in you!


----------



## stacey (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_Stacey, u're waaaaaay too hot! There's really "something" in you!_

 
that's very sweet of you. thanks pei.


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 15, 2005)

Stacey you are beautiful I like your eyes vury pretty.


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 15, 2005)

stacey, you are gorgeous , as too are all the other hawt people who put there pictures up here! i would put some of mine, BUT- i'm no way as hot as any of you here and plus i'm camera shy so that doesn't really help! but yea, all you girlies are so pretty!!


----------



## sharronmarie (Nov 15, 2005)

here's ME!!!


----------



## stacey (Nov 15, 2005)

sharronmarie you are beautiful.


----------



## ourhiddenromance (Nov 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey* 
_val dizzle! your baby picture is SSSEEEXXXXYYYYY!!!!!! haha_

 
haha, thanks Stacey...i'm thinking i should bring back that costume for next Halloween, haha.


----------



## Vinyl Vapour (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ourhiddenromance* 
_
oh, and this has to be the sexiest picture ever!

[IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v235/ourhiddenromance/metambien132.jpg_

 
I used to have a mermaid costume like that, i remember wearing it to the school disco when i was about 6 years old.... yep, tiny bikini top and all! *shock*


----------



## karen (Jan 7, 2006)

Well, the lighting on these is crap, but here are some I have on my comp from last year. I'm actually 3 months pregnant in these. hehe:


----------



## karen (Jan 7, 2006)

Oh, I just noticed that this was an old thread that Vinyl V had topped.
Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You all look lovely, though, if you're still here.


----------

